# David Aldridge : Bulls Commited To Aldridge?



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> It's more likely that the Raptors have narrowed their choices to Aldridge and Bargnani, the 7-footer from Benetton Treviso who is compared to Dirk Nowitzkiwith his outstanding shooting range. Bargnani is the type of high-scoring, versatile player that Colangelo relied upon when building the Suns, and his Benetton GM, Maurizio Gherardini, was officially hired by the Raptors last week as vice president and assistant GM.





> But Colangelo has had to wage a PR campaign on Bargnani's behalf with his own star forward, Chris Bosh, who isn't certain Bargnani is ready to contribute right away. Coming off a 27-55 season, Bosh is impatient - "Chris would like to be in the playoffs sometime soon," a close associate of Bosh's said - and holds a hammer. He can become a free agent in two years.





> However, the draft's majordomo this year is agent Arn Tellem, who is back in the swing of things after being less involved with NBA players in recent years. Tellem represents several of the top players expected to go in the top half of the lottery, including Aldridge, Roy, Redick and Shelden Williams. Tellem has pulled Aldridge and Williams out of scheduled workouts, *a hint that both have been made promises by teams in the top five, believed to be Chicago for Aldridge *and Atlanta for Williams





> "Every one of his guys has a landing spot he's comfortable with," said a top-five executive who has discussed Tellem's intentions with him.





> If the Bulls have committed to Aldridge with the second pick, Thomas could fall. That may explain Thomas' last-second visit to Houston on Friday; a source indicates that the Rockets have explored moving up to as high as five by trading forward Juwan Howardand the eighth pick to Atlanta for the fifth pick, which would be a logical spot for Thomas to be selected if he isn't taken second.


NOOOOOOOoooooooooo dude is SOFFFFT

http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/sports/14894639.htm


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

I hope they do draft Aldridge. Thomas is a bust.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

How is he already a bust and hasn't played 1 nba game?

'will be' would be been the better choice of wording


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

I hope we draft him or Bargs if we go with a big.One question,does anyone know if Bargs has a good inside game?All the highlights show him shooting 3's .We have enough of those guys already.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Don't listen to David Aldridge, he's so far out of the loop now it's not funny. I know he's working for the Philadelphia Inquirer, but he might as well be working out of Siberia now.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

Promises promises. Is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Pax on Channel 7 a few minutes ago

"we're gonna go with the guy who we feel will be the best down the line, not the one necessarily the most ready to contribute now"

sounds like bargnani or thomas to me


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

David Aldridge happens to be one of my favorite NBA writers. He's working for a company that compared to ESPN has vastly less media outreach, but I'm sure he still has sources.


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

The ROY said:


> How is he already a bust and hasn't played 1 nba game?
> 
> 'will be' would be been the better choice of wording


OK, Thomas has a greater chance of being a bust. I don't think he has higher ceiling either.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

FireCartwrightNow said:


> OK, Thomas has a greater chance of being a bust. I don't think he has higher ceiling either.


Well...Ford says scouts and gm's said he has the highest upside of any player in this draft...I'll take my chances with them

Regardless of if he's a bull not, he WILL be a special player in the league...


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Well...Ford says scouts and gm's said he has the highest upside of any player in this draft...I'll take my chances with them
> 
> Regardless of if he's a bull not, he WILL be a special player in the league...


I can just as easily say he WILL be a bust, and I liked him at LSU. Hopefully it's not as a Bull.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

:biggrin: Wow Pax may be building for way down the road.6 more rings and I won't complaine.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

FireCartwrightNow said:


> I can just as easily say he WILL be a bust, and I liked him at LSU. Hopefully it's not as a Bull.


hmm...

poster on message board vs. nba/college scout's and gm's

it doesn't matter though

he'll be a bull

it's inevitable


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Just looking at the type of players Paxson likes, Aldridge seems like the no-brainer. 

1. Bargnani is too out of the ordinary, and from another country, obviously. 
2. Thomas is too "wrong side of the tracks" for Paxson. 

Aldridge on the other hand, is a nice kid, comes from a good program and big school, and just has the jib of a Paxson player. He works really hard, and plays unselfishly. 

That's for the "big guys" atleast. I can see Paxson taking Roy or Gay among the wings, but if he is going to go with a big guy, I'm almost sure it will be Aldridge.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Soft, scurrrrrred, afraid to bang down low, won't dunk unless he's WIDE open

I haven't known Pax or Skiles to like those type of players

My man Scotty saw right thru Aldridge at portillo's...kid's pUSS in boots


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

Aldridge and Roy seem to be the safest picks but the two young guns Bargs and T2 could end up being the best.So many decisions soo little time. :banana:


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

i hope they package the 2 picks


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

taurus515th said:


> i hope they package the 2 picks


For?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

taurus515th said:


> i hope they package the 2 picks


to do what exactly?


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

The ROY said:


> hmm...
> 
> poster on message board vs. nba/college scout's and gm's
> 
> ...


If he is so great why isn't he a lock for No. 1? If the Bulls don't pick him he will fall out of the Top 5 or 6.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

FireCartwrightNow said:


> If he is so great why isn't he a lock for No. 1? If the Bulls don't pick him he will fall out of the Top 5 or 6.


Didn't say he was great...

Why was Jordan #3?

Why was Amare #9?

**** happens


----------



## Chris Washburn (Jun 24, 2006)

The ROY said:


> Pax on Channel 7 a few minutes ago
> 
> "we're gonna go with the guy who we feel will be the best down the line, not the one necessarily the most ready to contribute now"
> 
> sounds like bargnani or thomas to me


That Pax is talking this way shows great flexibility in style.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Book it, Plan A. Is LaMarcus Aldridge Plan B. Is Bargnani. Where is this he's scared to bang come from? He said the biggest adjustment coming into the league would be banging every night, which in translation means that the players are bigger in the NBA than college, no?

Seems pretty legit, I've been spewing that we've probaly given Aldridge a promise for over a day now. I had a sneaking suspicion when he talked about how he would play center for the Bulls (specifically) which would allow Tyson Chandler to go back to powerfoward, while playing a little bit of powerforward (next to Pryzbilla?). I had reassurance when he cancelled his workouts, and its damn near confirmed once Tyru Thomas started doing more workouts.


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Didn't say he was great...
> 
> Why was Jordan #3?
> 
> ...


You just said earlier he would be "special." He will never be as good as those two you just mentioned. Plus the fact that he wants to be a "3" makes him a bad choice in my eyes.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

FireCartwrightNow said:


> You just said earlier he would be "special." He will never be as good as those two you just mentioned. Plus the fact that he wants to be a "3" makes him a bad choice in my eyes.


never said he'd be as good as those too...

i did say he would be special though.....

it's not about comparisons

you said if he's so good, why isn't he a lock for #1?

but the same could be said for countless other players...**** happens


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i think there are more sexy prospects out there (and i dont mean that in homesexual way ...not that there is anything wrong with that) than aldridge , but he is the only one that really makes sense for the bulls , they need a center or at least a guy who can play center a decent pyhsically gifted low post option and L.A. is that .

guys who are 3/4's who may be stars are nice but the bulls have deng and nocioni , they need a real low post guy for both offense and defense, their best interior player avg. 3 shots a game , the bulls will never get past the 1st round like that. they need much more inside.


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> i think there are more sexy prospects out there (and i dont mean that in homesexual way ...not that there is anything wrong with that) than aldridge , but he is the only one that really makes sense for the bulls , they need a center or at least a guy who can play center a decent pyhsically gifted low post option and L.A. is that .
> 
> guys who are 3/4's who may be stars are nice but the bulls have deng and nocioni , they need a real low post guy for both offense and defense, their best interior player avg. 3 shots a game , the bulls will never get past the 1st round like that. they need much more inside.


Yep I think Aldridge will similar to Jermaine O'neal Chris Bosh to a lesser extent. I don't think he will ever be a full time center though. Hopefully we can fill that hole with Nene or next year's pick.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Soft, scurrrrrred, afraid to bang down low, won't dunk unless he's WIDE open
> 
> I haven't known Pax or Skiles to like those type of players
> 
> My man Scotty saw right thru Aldridge at portillo's...kid's pUSS in boots


He's not soft or "scurrred'. He's finesse, definitely, but I like the fact that he can take a power dribble, show great quickness in the pivot, and face up his man for a score. His jumper has a really high release and "soft" hands around the hoop is what we've been missing sorely since Curry left town.

As for defense, I think he won't be as big a leaper as Tyrus, but he's a few inches taller and will play big. He's got great defensive instincts and is able to seriously alter shots. Hinrich gets 1.16 steals a game, which isn't this incredible number, but he's easily our best defender. Bruce Bowen, always a candidate for DPOY and widely still considered one of the peskiest wing defenders in the league, rarely ever averages more than a steal per game.

Theo Ratliff is probably the purest shot-blocking machine that I've seen but he's not considered a premier man-defender.

Aldridge alters shots, blocks shots, but doesn't do it with the ferocity that makes big men often foul prone. He works hard, plays athletic, fluidly, and will seriously change the game in our frontcourt as of next season. He still has great potential as well, only a year older than Tyrus.

It's hard for me to understand why the raw athletic talent still gets more props. Name a "raw athletic freak" that has blossomed into an All-Star and I'll name two that have busted big time.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Nah..

he's scurrred

and he proved that every time he went against any top ranked big

i bet he wish texas faced villanova rather than lsu :clap:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Showtyme said:


> He's not soft or "scurrred'. He's finesse, definitely, but I like the fact that he can take a power dribble, show great quickness in the pivot, and face up his man for a score. His jumper has a really high release and "soft" hands around the hoop is what we've been missing sorely since Curry left town.
> 
> As for defense, I think he won't be as big a leaper as Tyrus, but he's a few inches taller and will play big. He's got great defensive instincts and is able to seriously alter shots. Hinrich gets 1.16 steals a game, which isn't this incredible number, but he's easily our best defender. Bruce Bowen, always a candidate for DPOY and widely still considered one of the peskiest wing defenders in the league, rarely ever averages more than a steal per game.
> 
> ...



Marcus Haislip.....Ebi.....Travis Outlaw.....Tskitishvili......Tyson Chandler.....Steven Hunter.....


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

sloth said:


> Marcus Haislip.....Ebi.....Travis Outlaw.....Tskitishvili......Tyson Chandler.....Steven Hunter.....


Tyrus Thomas...


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Jerome Moiso


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

Electric Slim said:


> Jerome Moiso


Stromile Swift....Eddie Griffin...Darius Miles...Tyrus Thomas...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

FireCartwrightNow said:


> Stromile Swift....Eddie Griffin...Darius Miles...Tyrus Thomas...


Jon Bender.....Frederick Weis......Michael Olowakandi......


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Pax on Channel 7 a few minutes ago
> 
> "we're gonna go with the guy who we feel will be the best down the line, not the one necessarily the most ready to contribute now"
> 
> sounds like bargnani or thomas to me


Damn. To me, this suggests Thomas, Gay, or Bargnani at #2. I also think he will gamble on Sene at #16. 

I guess this will make some people around here happy, but not me. I like Bargnani, but not the others I just mentioned. Some of the knocks on Pax has been that he's too safe, unwilling to swing for the fences, etc. "Bring on the freaks" is how others put it. Looks like they'll get their wish.


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

sloth said:


> Jon Bender.....Frederick Weis......Michael Olowakandi......


Aldridge has more offense than all three of those guys right now. He is no where near as raw as Tyrus.


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

SALO said:


> Damn. To me, this suggests Thomas, Gay, or Bargnani at #2. I also think he will gamble on Sene at #16.
> 
> I guess this will make some people around here happy, but not me. I like Bargnani, but not the others I just mentioned. Some of the knocks on Pax has been that he's too safe, unwilling to swing for the fences, etc. "Bring on the freaks" is how others put it. Looks like they'll get their wish.


I would take Gay before Thomas.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

FireCartwrightNow said:


> I would take Gay before Thomas.


Me too, Gay is as big as Thomas height wise, loses a little on the reach, but makes up for it exactly with his vertical. Gay is more skilled, and stronger than Thomas too.


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

sloth said:


> Me too, Gay is as big as Thomas height wise, loses a little on the reach, but makes up for it exactly with his vertical. Gay is more skilled, and stronger than Thomas too.


You were about the biggest Curry supporter on this board. How do you feel about that trade now?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

FireCartwrightNow said:


> You were about the biggest Curry supporter on this board. How do you feel about that trade now?


It depends, if we take Thomas over Aldridge, Paxson should be working out a trade to send Thomas back to the Knicks for Curry, if we take Aldridge I'm fine, same with Bargnani, I like Gay and Morrison too, but they really are a bad fit for our team.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Thomas will have a FAR better career than Curry...

EASILY


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Thomas will have a FAR better career than Curry...
> 
> EASILY


A 12th man better than a starting center? Hardly.


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Thomas will have a FAR better career than Curry...
> 
> EASILY


What makes you so sure? I don't share your enthusiasm...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

sloth said:


> A 12th man better than a starting center? Hardly.


12th man?

Curry hasn't been consistent enough to START anywhere.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

See, the difference between Aldridge, Morrison, and Gay from Thomas.

The first time that Skiles benches them, those guys come back the next game motivated playing hard.....while Tyrus Thomas balls his eyes out, takes an attitude to Skiles, is a sourpuss, and gets sent home for the season.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> 12th man?
> 
> Curry hasn't been consistent enough to START anywhere.


03-04 Started 86.3% of games
04-05 Started 95.2% of games
05-06 Started 95.8% of games


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't remember Tyrus ever being that soft...

But I do remember Morrison CRYING

But I do remember Aldridge being sccurrrred to BANG in the post

But I do remember Gay being afraid of the ball in the clutch


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> I don't remember Tyrus ever being that soft...
> 
> But I do remember Morrison CRYING
> 
> ...


But I do remembre Thomas crying because Draftexpress had him #7 on their mock.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

sloth said:


> But I do remembre Thomas crying because Draftexpress had him #7 on their mock.


I don't remember that either

I do remember his agents being openly pissed about it and crying like girls though


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> But I do remembre Thomas crying because Draftexpress had him #7 on their mock.


Oh snap. 

Tyrus Thomas doesn't fit on the Bulls. He is a small forward (smaller than Rudy Gay in height and weight) and him and Skiles would butt heads a great deal.


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

I'd take Curry over Thomas any day.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

The ROY said:


> hmm...
> 
> poster on message board vs. nba/college scout's and gm's
> 
> ...



Funny Roy....You chastise the guy for his use of language as being a given, then you claim Thomas being a Bulls is inevitable....Nothing is inevitable except death.

What I don't get is you jumping from Bandwagon to bandwagon.... Relax man, Wednesday is still a long ways a way and a lot can happen. Lord knows we're gonna hear 50 different stories, so let's all not get to worked up.

Again, unless Pax is a complete friggin idiot, Wednesday is the beginning of improving this already very good team.

I agree with the sentiment of "I have a few favorites, but will root for who ever Paxson picks".

No one in this draft is a guaranteed star......That's why this has been such a great run up to the draft with confusion and stories.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> I don't remember that either
> 
> I do remember his agents being openly pissed about it and crying like girls though


Doesn't look like his agents were the ones taking an issue with them here:



> Tyrus Thomas I let you guys tell it, especially DraftExpress, that I can't do it.
> 
> Joseph Treutlein Where do you think you'll be drafted?
> 
> ...


Now if his agents were really behind him saying this stuff, than I'd have to question Tyrus' intelligence for hiring agents that openly bicker, cancel workouts for him because he has a "garauntee", and tell him to tell people he's a small forward when the team has two smallforwards better than him already.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Finally John Pason has come back to earth, Lamarcus will be a good pick, he going to make this team better, something Tyrus wouldn't of done if the bulls drafted him.


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

Tyrus talks like angry little boy who didn't get what he wanted in that interview. I could see him being a problem.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

FireCartwrightNow said:


> Tyrus talks like angry little boy who didn't get what he wanted in that interview. I could see him being a problem.


what interview?


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> what interview?


The interview sloth quoted in his last post.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Nah..
> 
> he's scurrred
> 
> ...


He had 21 pts on 8-13 shooting and 5-6 from the line against Duke earlier in the season.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, the game people want to most point out is the game against LSU, but that isn't a recipe for success against Glen Davis, his cup of tea isn't going to be against 300+ pound players, which is okay.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow, the Tyrus THomas hype has really 

<img src="http://static.flickr.com/32/57939940_bc5a31c903_m.jpg">


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

The ROY said:


> Pax on Channel 7 a few minutes ago
> 
> "we're gonna go with the guy who we feel will be the best down the line, not the one necessarily the most ready to contribute now"
> 
> sounds like bargnani or thomas to me


I would say that would be anyone BUT Roy, Morrison, or Aldridge. Those 3 are probably the most NBA ready of the big 6, whereas Bargs, Gay and Thomas have the most upside and are less NBA ready. Just hoping it is indeed Bargs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I would say that would be anyone BUT Roy, Morrison, or Aldridge. Those 3 are probably the most NBA ready of the big 6, whereas Bargs, Gay and Thomas have the most upside and are less NBA ready. Just hoping it is indeed Bargs.


The players who are the best two in the first two years, usually remain the best players from the draft.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1374



> Tellem has reportedly been telling people over the past few days that three of his clients 'all have promises in the top 8', obviously referring to his top guns in this year's draft, LaMarcus Aldridge, Brandon Roy, and Shelden Williams.
> 
> *From converstions we've had with teams both in and out of the lottery this past weekend, almost everyone now expects Aldridge to be drafted either #1 or #2, by the Toronto Raptors or Chicago Bulls. *


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

sloth said:


> The players who are the best two in the first two years, usually remain the best players from the draft.


Usually, but not always. And besides I never said in the first 2 years, I was just saying that there were 3 that were more raw, and 3 that were more skilled already, and Pax basically said in that quote that he was going to take a guy that wouldn't contribute as much RIGHT AWAY, no time line on there.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

superdave said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1374


I think that most people kinda thought he'd go #1 or #2 all along based on the needs of the Bulls and Raptors. Then again you always gotta factor in Morrison and Thomas, but I personally have just kinda gotten the feeling Aldridge was at least 75% sure to go top 2.


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't understand why everyone think Aldridge is SOOOOOOOOOO soft and SOOOOOOOOOO "scurred." Why, because frickin' game?! Give me a break! There was a great article posted about a month ago about how Aldridge has just recently (the last year) started to really get into weight training and looking forward to getting stronger and playing harder (banging). If people are waiting for the twig Tyrus to fill out then you have mental problems if you don't think a 20 year old Aldridge can fill out too. 

If you like Tyrus, that's fine. But, if you're going to knock Aldridge for being soft and not the answer to our big man troubles and you're rooting for Thomas to be the solution, you have issues.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

JPTurbo said:


> I don't understand why everyone think Aldridge is SOOOOOOOOOO soft and SOOOOOOOOOO "scurred." Why, because frickin' game?! Give me a break! There was a great article posted about a month ago about how Aldridge has just recently (the last year) started to really get into weight training and looking forward to getting stronger and playing harder (banging). If people are waiting for the twig Tyrus to fill out then you have mental problems if you don't think a 20 year old Aldridge can fill out too.
> 
> If you like Tyrus, that's fine. But, if you're going to knock Aldridge for being soft and not the answer to our big man troubles and you're rooting for Thomas to be the solution, you have issues.


If you want a guy to bang, I'd rather take the guy who has to adjust his game to bang everynight rather than the guy that isn't phsically possible. I could push Tyrus around in the post, and I'm only 6'0" in shoes, 170 pounds. Tyrus is weak, I'm gonna go beat him up right now.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

JPTurbo said:


> I don't understand why everyone think Aldridge is SOOOOOOOOOO soft and SOOOOOOOOOO "scurred." Why, because frickin' game?! Give me a break! There was a great article posted about a month ago about how Aldridge has just recently (the last year) started to really get into weight training and looking forward to getting stronger and playing harder (banging). If people are waiting for the twig Tyrus to fill out then you have mental problems if you don't think a 20 year old Aldridge can fill out too.
> 
> If you like Tyrus, that's fine. But, if you're going to knock Aldridge for being soft and not the answer to our big man troubles and you're rooting for Thomas to be the solution, you have issues.


I have never quite understood why everyone wants Thomas either. If Aldridge isn't the answer for a big post player, Thomas surely isn't. One thing we have to keep in mind though, is that Pax has a plan in mind with where he wants the player to play, what type of team he wants to build, and also who else he is going to make a legit attempt at picking up. The worst thing about this draft is there is no real proven center. All the guys in the top that are supposed to be "stars" are all forward/centers at best, or just plain old forwards. O'Bryant is the only real center in there that will go fairly early, and he's surely not worth the #2, nor will he be there at #16. So basically what that means is we have to pick a PF and leave Chandler at C, which is most definitely NOT the best case scenario. I'm more in favor of picking a PF like Bargs who has size and scoring, or a SF like Morrison with the great scoring or Gay with the slashing, moving Chandler back to PF, and getting a true C in free agency.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

sloth said:


> If you want a guy to bang, I'd rather take the guy who has to adjust his game to bang everynight rather than the guy that isn't phsically possible. I could push Tyrus around in the post, and I'm only 6'0" in shoes, 170 pounds. Tyrus is weak, I'm gonna go beat him up right now.


That is some funny edit right there Sloth lol. He'd beat you like a cop beating Rodney King man. I bet you he's deceptively strong.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Personally, I'm holding out hope in the 5 minutes while were in the warroom, that David Stern eliminates the 1 year of college rule, gets rid of the early entry deadline, Greg Oden enters the draft and we take him....still holding out hope.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

sloth said:


> Personally, I'm holding out hope in the 5 minutes while were in the warroom, that David Stern eliminates the 1 year of college rule, gets rid of the early entry deadline, Greg Oden enters the draft and we take him....still holding out hope.


LMAO. You sure are a dreamer man. At least I get a good laugh out of your posts a lot.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Aldridge is the most reliable NBA reporter writing today. His story about Shelden Williams getting a promise from the Hawks panned out. I believe this story, too.


----------



## J-City (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm a huge observer of this board, and a rare poster, mostly only chime in when I've had some drinks, like now... Furthermore, I've advocated Thomas in the past, cuz I loved him during the tournament. Regardless, I've developed a faith in Pax based on his past performance, and I think he'll settle for nothing less than the biggest star potential available at #2. Listen to his commentary for the last year (or more) and he's always saying "we don't have that go to guy" or "we're not very athletic". I'm guessing Pax will take the BPA or trade down if he's not comfortable. I don't know what that equates to in his mind, but I HIGHLY DOUBT IT IS ALDRIDGE!!!


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

J-City said:


> I'm a huge observer of this board, and a rare poster, mostly only chime in when I've had some drinks, like now... Furthermore, I've advocated Thomas in the past, cuz I loved him during the tournament. Regardless, I've developed a faith in Pax based on his past performance, and I think he'll settle for nothing less than the biggest star potential available at #2. Listen to his commentary for the last year (or more) and he's always saying "we don't have that go to guy" or "we're not very athletic". I'm guessing Pax will take the BPA or trade down if he's not comfortable. I don't know what that equates to in his mind, but I HIGHLY DOUBT IT IS ALDRIDGE!!!


Tyrus sure as heck will never be a go to guy in crunchtime. Better draft Gay or Morrison if that is all we are looking for.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

FireCartwrightNow said:


> Tyrus sure as heck will never be a go to guy in crunchtime. Better draft Gay or Morrison if that is all we are looking for.


Tyrus is the garbage time go to guy.


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

sloth said:


> Tyrus is the garbage time go to guy.


Maybe our money play with wTyrus wiill be to intentionally shoot a brick so he can jump 5 feet in the air slam in it. Don't see that working to often...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The only way Tyrus scores is if we run hollywood.


----------



## FireCartwrightNow (Oct 30, 2003)

Tyrus excels at the tip drill.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

J-City said:


> I'm a huge observer of this board, and a rare poster, mostly only chime in when I've had some drinks, like now... Furthermore, I've advocated Thomas in the past, cuz I loved him during the tournament. Regardless, I've developed a faith in Pax based on his past performance, and I think he'll settle for nothing less than the biggest star potential available at #2. Listen to his commentary for the last year (or more) and he's always saying "we don't have that go to guy" or "we're not very athletic". I'm guessing Pax will take the BPA or trade down if he's not comfortable. I don't know what that equates to in his mind, but I HIGHLY DOUBT IT IS ALDRIDGE!!!


I definitely agree with you there. The go to guy makes me think there is a chance at Morrison, but then the athletic part makes me think Thomas, Gay, and maybe Bargnani. I don't see Roy or Aldridge factoring in on either of those personally.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

It really looks like to me that Paxson has a trade lined up, but he seems to be playing it safe just in case a team pulls out so that way he's not stranded with the player aftwards.

Looks like Aldridge or Roy imo.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

I certainly hope we're commited to LaMarcus . . . He fits our needs at this point much better than TT. For those that accuse Aldridge of being "soft", did you guys watch more than one game of his? He was easily in the top 3 big men in major college BB last year, and that was on a team with some of the worst shoot-first PGs I've ever seen. He was solid on D for the whole year, and just cause he's not boisterous (sp?) like Tyrus doesn't mean he's not a player. Also, he's only a few months older than TT so it's not like his game and his body can't develop. 

Then for the people that say TT can be more of a "go to guy" in the crunch, did you watch more than one of his games? I like Tyrus, I think he will be quite Marion-like in a few years. However, he's not a 1 on 1 type of player that will consistently get his own shot. He's an energy guy that will beat his man down the floor and rebound his position like a monster, given the right situation. That situation will have to be a team that plays FULL time small ball and isn't worried about getting out muscled quite often.

Just my 2 cents, but I think LA makes too much sense to pass up.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

chifaninca said:


> Funny Roy....You chastise the guy for his use of language as being a given, then you claim Thomas being a Bulls is inevitable....Nothing is inevitable except death.
> 
> What I don't get is you jumping from Bandwagon to bandwagon.... Relax man, Wednesday is still a long ways a way and a lot can happen. Lord knows we're gonna hear 50 different stories, so let's all not get to worked up.
> 
> ...


It ain't about bandwagon's...it's about the events leading up to the draft..

Like Pax said, who I like today might not be who I want next week


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Better bring some brass knuckles sloth!!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

madox said:


> Better bring some brass knuckles sloth!!!


Has Kurt Thomas copyrighted "Crazy Eyes," or can we appropriate it to use for Tyrus?


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Crazy eyes is used up. I call him The Master of Disaster.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

The ROY said:


> How is he already a bust and hasn't played 1 nba game?
> 
> 'will be' would be been the better choice of wording



"would be been" would not have been the best choice of grammar.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

paxman said:


> "would be been" would not have been the best choice of grammar.


funny..i type about 75wpm

so yeah, i make typing errors from time to time


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

The ROY said:


> funny..i type about 75wpm
> 
> so yeah, i make typing errors from time to time


no hard feelings, i just thought it was ironic since you criticized his choice of words.

my appologies :clown:


----------

